# Venison chili



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

*I have not tried this recipe myself (just ran across it) but I thought it sounded good.....I'll try it come deer season and report back, unless someone beats me to it.*



*West Texas Venison Chili


*








 
(makes 6 to 8 servings)
1/4 cup vegetable oil
3 lbs. coarsely ground venison or beef
2 large yellow onions, diced medium
6 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 cup chili powder
2 tbsp. paprika
1 tbsp. ground cumin
1 tsp. dried oregano
2 tsp. kosher salt
1 tbsp. freshly ground black pepper
1 tsp. sugar
4 plum tomatoes, cored and diced medium 
2 tbsp. tomato paste
1 (12-ounce) bottle of beer
1 cup water
2 tbsp. cornmeal
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 cup finely diced yellow onion

Heat a large, heavy soup pot over medium heat and add the oil. Add the venison and cook until it begins to brown, about 8 minutes. Add the onion and garlic, and cook until the onion becomes soft, 2 minutes.

Stir in the chili powder, paprika, cumin, oregano, salt, pepper, and sugar, and cook until all of the meat is coated with the spices, about 2 minutes. Add the tomatoes, tomato paste, beer, and water, and bring the chili to a simmer. Cook the chili at a low simmer for 45 minutes to 1 hour or until the flavors come together and the texture thickens.

During the cooking, add water to keep the chili moist as the liquid evaporates.

At the end of the cooking time, sprinkle the cornmeal over the chili and stir in. Cook until the cornmeal is cooked through and has slightly thickened the chili, 10 to 15 minutes. Ladle the hot chili into warm bowls and top with cheddar cheese and diced onion.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yep ,

i'm all over that, except the cornmeal part


----------



## shoalwatercatpoc (Feb 9, 2010)

add no cornmeal


----------



## shoalwatercatpoc (Feb 9, 2010)

also i add 1/2 HAMBURGE MEAT WITH THE DEER MEAT IT IS SO GOOD


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

My mom makes a mean venison chili. She uses anaheim and cascabel chilis. Roast meat and hamburger meat. No beans. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to get her to write down the recipe. Man, it's good.

I add the onions and cheese because it's mandatory.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Cool.. Its time to make another batch...

I also add some chili ground round bottom and ancho + chipotle chii powders .. grind em if you want to take it over the edsge..lol 

time to eat


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I tried this recipe the other night and it was definately good. Course I couldnt bring myself to put cornmeal in it, but other than that I followed the recipe.

Now its time to put the leftovers to work in a baked frito pie!


----------

